# Tens of Thousands of Nurses goes on Strike in England, Wales & Northern Ireland



## SG854 (Dec 15, 2022)

First mass walkout in a century

The claim is there is no money to give to keep up with rising inflation.

The article says the money they are paid with is not government money it's tax payer money. So they'll either have to tax the people more, borrow the money or take money from Frontline workers.

What are your thoughts? Is their claim truthful? Do they really have no money to give? Or do they have the money but don't want to give it to health care workers?

https://news.sky.com/story/tens-of-...y-in-first-mass-walkout-in-a-century-12768369



Ambulance workers will also go on strike later this month


And Maritime, Rail & Transport Union also began their strike.


----------



## Osakasan (Dec 15, 2022)

The solution is simple

Tax the rich

Get the needed money from them. That's it.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

Osakasan said:


> The solution is simple
> 
> Tax the rich
> 
> Get the needed money from them. That's it.


Well if we weren't spending almost £7 million pounds a day to house illegal migrants in hotels (that's not including the free money and food/mobile phones/clothing etc), maybe we would have some money to give people a pay rise. The government are a complete shambles, totally ruining the country. It started under Labour and has gotten worse and worse. I'll be voting for the Reform party next time as all the other party's are a complete waste of time. TBH if a nuke hit Westminster and wiped them (all the politicians) out, we'd probably have a much better country.


----------

